# Xsample et le mixage



## yagoda (Nov 29, 2021)

Hi. I have thé feeling that i m going to tiré all people with m'y question: IS xsample difficult to work for have something good? I like infinite brass but not woodwinds oboe ! I'm not sur. And i like xsample instrument! I presume that xsample IS like thé other bundle to mix? Thanks for your respons


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 29, 2021)

I have and use both the Aaron Venture IB and Xsample woodwinds. The latter have been recorded dry in a studio environment, so with the proper treatment (either a good convolution reverb / IR or an algorithmic reverb - or both) they can be mixed perfectly in orchestral arrangements with samples from other vendors (like IB). 

Keep in mind the Xsample instruments are very much geared towards use as a solo instrument. There are no a2 / a3 or other woodwinds ensembles, at least not truly recorded ensembles of actual musicians playing together. Infinite Woodwinds also doesn’t have them, but the way Aaron Venture has recorded and edited his samples, and seeing how there are actually more versions of most woodwind instruments, they are way more suited to create your “own ensemble sections”, either as a Kontakt multi or using some tool like Divisimate. I wouldn’t necessarily do that with the Xsample ones.

But to your question, I am of the opinion that most orchestral sample libraries can be used together and mixed and matched. As a matter of fact almost every composer on here does that on a regular basis. Some libraries are a little bit harder to mix in than others, in my personal experience mostly those with a lot of recorded-in / baked-in hall (reverb) sound. Xsample stuff is not in that category, so in that case you’re in luck 


——

J'ai et j'utilise à la fois les bois Aaron Venture IB et Xsample. Ces derniers ont été enregistrés à sec dans un environnement de studio, donc avec le traitement approprié (soit une bonne réverbération à convolution / IR ou une réverbération algorithmique - ou les deux) ils peuvent être parfaitement mixés dans des arrangements orchestraux avec des échantillons d'autres fournisseurs (comme IB).

Gardez à l'esprit que les instruments Xsample sont très orientés vers une utilisation en tant qu'instrument solo. Il n'y a pas d'ensembles a2 / a3 ou d'autres ensembles de bois, du moins pas vraiment d'ensembles enregistrés de vrais musiciens jouant ensemble. Infinite Woodwinds ne les a pas non plus, mais la façon dont Aaron Venture a enregistré et édité ses échantillons, et vu qu'il existe en fait plus de versions de la plupart des instruments à vent, ils sont bien plus adaptés pour créer vos « propres sections d'ensemble », soit comme un Kontakt multi ou en utilisant un outil comme Divisimate. Je ne ferais pas nécessairement ça avec les Xsample.

Mais pour répondre à votre question, je suis d'avis que la plupart des bibliothèques d'échantillons orchestraux peuvent être utilisées ensemble et mélangées et mises en correspondance. En fait, presque tous les compositeurs ici le font régulièrement. Certaines bibliothèques sont un peu plus difficiles à mélanger que d'autres, d'après mon expérience personnelle, principalement celles avec beaucoup de sons de hall (réverbération) enregistrés. Les trucs Xsample ne sont pas dans cette catégorie, alors dans ce cas, vous avez de la chance


----------



## yagoda (Nov 29, 2021)

Merci. Et une dernière question (peut-être  ) Est-ce que la mise à jour (pour le moment) est gratuite avec Infinite ? Je trouve l'intonation parfois pas très bonne (hautbois) mais si les perfectionnements sont gratuits, ça vaut le coup !
T hanks for all your respons


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 29, 2021)

You said:

_Thank you. And one last question (maybe ) Is the update (at the moment) free with Infinite? I sometimes find the intonation not very good (oboe) but if the improvements are free, it's worth it! Thanks for your response.

——_

Yes, once you’ve purchased an Aaron Venture library, all updates (which have been frequent and substantial over these past three years) are and will always be free. This is a fantastic feature, that is rather unique.

About tone: I agree that sometimes the modelled approach Aaron takes does imply the loss of a “real” tone. The many updates always also meant the tone improved, so his past track record is really good. I also believe that to a certain extent the Infinite series of instruments will never end up having the “best” tone, because a lot of what “we” like about tone has to do with “recorded in” expression. And that’s not necessarily what the Infinite series is about. Now, if you want a good basic tone and a ridiculously well developed playability, without any keyswitching… look no further. Also… take it from me, no ONE library will ever “have it all”. So if you don’t like an oboe in library X,
buy it from vendor Y 

——

Oui, une fois que vous avez acheté une bibliothèque Aaron Venture, toutes les mises à jour (qui ont été fréquentes et substantielles au cours des trois dernières années) sont et seront toujours gratuites. C'est une fonctionnalité fantastique, qui est plutôt unique.

À propos du ton: je suis d'accord que parfois l'approche modélisée adoptée par Aaron implique la perte d'un ton « réel ». Les nombreuses mises à jour signifiaient toujours que le ton s'améliorait, donc ses antécédents sont vraiment bons. Je crois aussi que dans une certaine mesure, la série d'instruments Infinite n'aura jamais le « meilleur » son, car une grande partie de ce que « nous » aimons à propos du son a à voir avec l'expression « enregistrée». Et ce n'est pas nécessairement le sujet de la série Infinite. Maintenant, si vous voulez un bon son de base et une jouabilité ridiculement bien développée, sans aucun “keywitch” ne cherchez pas plus loin. Aussi… croyez-moi, aucune bibliothèque n'aura jamais "tout". Donc si vous n'aimez pas le hautbois dans la bibliothèque X, l'acheter au vendeur Y


----------



## yagoda (Nov 29, 2021)

Thank you. I'm going to let my money flow away I'm reassure. I like have good investissment for the future. At work. Thanks for the quality and détails of your advice.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 29, 2021)

If the money will flow, you could decide to get the Aaron Venture bundle and then buy the Xsample Oboe as an individual instrument, and add that as an extra little bonus?

I am curious what your strings investment is going to be?


----------



## yagoda (Nov 29, 2021)

Yes you are thé winner 😀. I wait for thé string, perhaps Infinite...i Can study before, not to long. I don t Know yet


----------



## dade (Nov 29, 2021)

Hello,

I am a French speaker myself, and I just want to congratulate the Doc on his French!

I believe something got lost in translation, as the OP was referring to some intonation problems.
To my ears, there's nothing wrong with the intonation of Oboe in Infinite Woodwinds, but there are a couple of parameters that I know that can influence intonation perception:
- Attack Range: it affects the deviation from the original tone at the attack, the higher the value the greater the difference
- Vibrato: it can alter your perception of the center of the tone, especially at extreme rates


----------



## ip20 (Nov 29, 2021)

Amazing effort by the doc.


----------



## yagoda (Nov 30, 2021)

bien, en anglais
Bonsoir
ce que je ressens à l'écoute pour le hautbois, c'est surtout quelque chose de choisi de "plat" et oui dans les aigus. j'ai d'ailleurs souvent l'impression que les difficultés que sont les banques de sons se trouvent dans les aigus. ce n'est pas à proprement parler "faux" juste un peu moche . C'est peut la traduction de ce que vous vouliez me dire ?
Au fait, une question de néophyte ( j'ai surtout composé des chansons et n'ai pas été confronté aux problèmes de mixage d'orchestre" étendu" : on ne peut pas superposé deux sons d'instrument l'un sur l'autre pour aider la "déficience" de l'un ? une question très naïve sûrement mais la traduction anglophone ne me permet pas toujours de saisir les nuances "techniques" de la langue.


----------



## yagoda (Nov 30, 2021)

je pensais qu'il était français !


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 30, 2021)

Je suis hollandais


----------



## Crowe (Nov 30, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Je suis hollandais


I'm going to be exhibit no. 1 to illustrate that doesn't have to mean a thing XD.


----------



## yagoda (Nov 30, 2021)

Ah oui, l'"autre pays" du fromage . En tous cas, vous vous y connaissez . Existe t'il un aspect des banques orchestrales ou des FX que vous ne connaitriez pas ?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 30, 2021)

Absolument! En fait, il y en a BEAUCOUP auxquels je n'ai jamais été exposé. Il se trouve que je possède presque tous les instruments fabriqués par Xsample et Aaron Venture. Et je parle beaucoup de toute façon


----------



## ThomCSounds (Dec 20, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Absolument! En fait, il y en a BEAUCOUP auxquels je n'ai jamais été exposé. Il se trouve que je possède presque tous les instruments fabriqués par Xsample et Aaron Venture. Et je parle beaucoup de toute façon


There is no language that the doc can't speak! C'est le meilleur! :D 
Je dois toujours tester XSample au fait, ça a l'air super / still have to check out XSample btw, it seems great!


----------



## Hans Josef (Dec 21, 2021)

yagoda said:


> Hi. I have thé feeling that i m going to tiré all people with m'y question: IS xsample difficult to work for have something good? I like infinite brass but not woodwinds oboe ! I'm not sur. And i like xsample instrument! I presume that xsample IS like thé other bundle to mix? Thanks for your respons


Please keep in mind the Xsample Library is not specially designed to do an orchestra simulation. All recordings werer made in small studios (with the exeption of Concert Harp 1, Celesta 2 and the Concert Organ).


----------



## yagoda (Dec 21, 2021)

c'est bien de le préciser. Mais je trouve qu'ils sont les meilleurs pour ce qu'ils ont été prévu. Je les achèterai peut-être lors d'une promotion... pour les utiliser avec Infinite. Et pour ceux que cela irriterait, j'ai écrit mon message en anglais mais il s'affiche en français ???


----------

